# World of warcraft- unable to validate game version error



## fraevan (Sep 1, 2009)

Over the past 8 months, I haven't been able to log into WoW because of an error that keeps coming up that says unable to validate game version. I have been on the official forums in the WoW site and done everything they have said; reinstall, repair etc etc. But they also said to try fixwareout, so I have just tried it and it said to post the results on a forum for someone to help.

These are the results:

Username "Evan & Fraser" - 01/09/2009 11:54:22 [Fixwareout edited 9/01/2007]

~~~~~ Prerun check

Successfully flushed the DNS Resolver Cache.
System was rebooted successfully. 

~~~~~ Postrun check 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "System"="" 
....
....
~~~~~ Misc files. 
....
~~~~~ Checking for older varients.
....

~~~~~ Current runs (hklm hkcu "run" Keys Only)
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"HTpatch"="C:\\WINDOWS\\htpatch.exe"
"NvCplDaemon"="RUNDLL32.EXE C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup"
"nwiz"="nwiz.exe /install"
"CoolSwitch"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\taskswitch.exe"
"FastUser"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\fast.exe"
"TrueImageMonitor.exe"="C:\\Program Files\\Acronis\\TrueImageHome\\TrueImageMonitor.exe"
"AcronisTimounterMonitor"="C:\\Program Files\\Acronis\\TrueImageHome\\TimounterMonitor.exe"
"Acronis Scheduler2 Service"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Acronis\\Schedule2\\schedhlp.exe\""
"NvMediaCenter"="RUNDLL32.EXE C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit"
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE"
"Alcmtr"="ALCMTR.EXE"
"AVG8_TRAY"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\AVG\\AVG8\\avgtray.exe"
"AppleSyncNotifier"="C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Apple\\Mobile Device Support\\bin\\AppleSyncNotifier.exe"
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Adobe\\Reader 8.0\\Reader\\Reader_sl.exe\""
"1A:Stardock TrayMonitor"=""
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\K-Lite Codec Pack\\QuickTime\\QTTask.exe\" -atboottime"
"iTunesHelper"="\"C:\\Program Files\\iTunes\\iTunesHelper.exe\""
"UnlockerAssistant"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Unlocker\\UnlockerAssistant.exe\""
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre6\\bin\\jusched.exe\""

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
"Veoh"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Veoh Networks\\Veoh\\VeohClient.exe\" /VeohHide"
"Skype"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Skype\\Phone\\Skype.exe\" /nosplash /minimized"
"Sony Ericsson PC Suite"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Sony Ericsson\\Sony Ericsson PC Suite\\SEPCSuite.exe\" /systray /nologon"
"VeohPlugin"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Veoh Networks\\VeohWebPlayer\\veohwebplayer.exe\""
"PlayNC Launcher"=""
"NCsoft Launcher"="c:\\program files\\ncsoft\\launcher\\NCLauncher.exe /Minimized"
....
Hosts file was reset, If you use a custom hosts file please replace it...
~~~~~ End report ~~~~~

HELP WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED!


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello fraevan, and welcome to TSF!

I have researched this issue, and found this information that might solve your issue.

When you connect to World of Warcraft, it will check the version of the game you have installed and patch the game to the latest version if necessary. If the game server cannot determine the version of the game you are running, then it will not allow you on, and will say it is "Unable to Validate Game Version." 

We have a repair utility that can check your files and replace any that may be corrupted. The Repair.exe should be located in your World of Warcraft directory (example C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft\Repair.exe). 

If this file is not present you can download the latest version at: http://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/WoW/other/Repair.zip. Be sure to unzip the file into your World of Warcraft directory and run it from there. 

Reverting the game to a previous version may also assist with the troubleshooting process. In order to revert the game to a previous version, please try the following steps: 

1. Open your World of Warcraft directory (This is commonly located at C:\Program files\World of Warcraft) 
2. Open the folder called "Data" 
3. Delete the Patch.MPQ file 
4. Run the repair.exe utility found in the World of Warcraft directory 
5. Click the button "Reset and Check Files" 
6. The repair utility will say, "World of Warcraft is seriously damaged and will need to be reverted to an earlier version. After it has been reverted you may need to patch up to continue playing." 
7. Once the repair utility has completed, you will need to reapply the patch to enter the game. 

If that does not correct it, uninstall the game and reinstall it. In order to make sure you've got the original game data files, we will need you to fully reinstall the game before trying to log onto the game servers again. After fully uninstalling the game and removing the game directory from the hard drive, please reinstall the game and connect to the game server. It should download the latest patch automatically, and once it has applied successfully, you should be able to log into the game again without error. 

If you need assistance with the Blizzard Downloader for the patches, you can find it at: 
www.blizzard.com/support/wow 

If the problem persists, a virus may be altering the game data somehow. 

VIRUS CHECK: 
Please make sure that you are using the most current update for your virus detection software. If a virus is detected, you will want to clean the infected files, not delete them. Deleting the infected files could cause serious problems with your system. After you have cleaned those files, the programs that were infected will most likely need to be re-installed in order for them to work properly. 

If your virus detection software is not able to detect or clean the infected files, or if you do not have any virus detection software, then please try a virus scanner listed below: 
(Windows) http://www.grisoft.com 
(Windows) http://www.kapersky.com 
(Windows) http://security1.norton.com/us/home.asp 
(Windows) http://www.leprechaun.com.au/ 
(Macintosh) http://www.symantec.com/consumer_products/home-mac.html 
(Macintosh) http://www.networkassociates.com/us/products/home.htm 

Blizzard Support
If you have any additional questions or comments, please feel free to reply to this email, or call us at 949-955-1382, Monday - Friday, 9am to 6pm Pacific.


----------



## mdarkness (Sep 2, 2009)

make sure you have the latest update patch and if not sure make sure yours settings or the same of the following. first go to..

program files/world of warcraft(Or your worldofwarcraft folder)/Data/enUS (or)enEU/realmlist.***

open realmlist.*** with notepad so you can change it.
should look like one of the followings..




set realmlist us.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
set patchlist us.version.worldofwarcraft.com
set portal us

(For US players is ABOVE)




set realmlist eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com
set patchlist eu.version.worldofwarcraft.com
set portal eu

(for EU players ABOVE) 

if thats done see if it works it might automatic do patch update and thats a good sign. and make sure you start the game the normal way not the other start link as that will skip the patch update


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

hello fraevan,
please follow cdx's instructions step by step
also download Revo uninstaller from my sig and use it to uninstall the game and all its remaining from the registry and from your HDD (please make a backup of your save files)
restart your PC and reinstall the game again and download and install the latest patches for the game from here:
http://www.patches-scrolls.de/world_of_warcraft.php


----------



## mdarkness (Sep 2, 2009)

i always play WOW and i know a lot about it as had my own server and website. dont take my advise if not want to


----------



## fraevan (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey guys, thanks for all the posts, thanks CDX for the info I have tried all those steps and they havent worked, thanks mdarkness, will do
But rockmaster I actually did have Revo already and I have what you said, now all i have to do is reinstall it, I will let you all know how it goes
Thanks


----------



## fraevan (Sep 1, 2009)

Well guys, I have been on the blizzard site and followed their support, I ran revo and cleared the registry and then reinstalled, that didnt work, I checked the realmlist and did what you guys said, checked them, they were fine, then I also checked the config list and that was fine as well, but from doing all of this the error still pops up- " Unable to validate game version. This may be caused by file corruption or the interference of another program..." then it just says visit blizzard for support etc. 

SO now, I am going to install the game on another computer running a clean installation of xp and see what happens.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello fraeven!

After all those procedures the game is still not logging you in, I would suspect this error to be related to your computer. You may have spyware or adware on your computer. These are virus related infections, and should be removed or else they will cause errors in many aspects of your computer. Follow these quick and easy steps to get rid of any spyware or adware.


Go to http://www.lavasoft.com/products/ad_aware_free.php and download this free version of "Ad-Aware". This version includes everything you need to get rid of any spyware or adware infections on your computer.
First, check for any updates and download and install them to have the latest version of "Ad-Aware".
Next, scan your computer for any infections. This may take a very long time, depending on the contents of your computer. "Ad-Aware" will scan the computer and display any threats.
If you find any threats, select "Remove" for every one. This will remove the infections off your computer.

If you do not find any infections, I recommend contacting Blizzard by phone about this problem, or simply playing World of Warcraft on a seperate computer.

Thanks for reading this post, and I hope it helped you in your issue.


----------

